# Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt



## zanderdiggerse (18. Mai 2009)

hi petri freunde 
ich wollte mit meinem bruder im nächsten monat zum ersten mal an der ijssel angeln jedoch wissen wir nicht auf was wir uns da einlassen 

wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein paar informationen geben könntet 
z.b. wie stark die strömung ist und wo bei euch die meisten fänge gemacht wurden (wasseroberfläche, unten auf den grund, eher am rand oder doch weit in die strömung rein)

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus 

mfg zanderdiggerse


----------



## micha357 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

Hallo 
Wäre schon toll wenn du schreiben würdest auf welchen Fisch du es abgesehen hättest.
Zur Ströhmung kann ich dir sagen sie ist identisch mit der des Rheins (Waal)
Gruß micha357


----------



## zanderdiggerse (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

auf raubfische vom ufer aus


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

in der strömung ist es verschwendete zeit.. strömung ist viel zu stark.. wenn ihr in den buhnenfeldern fischt, habt ihr gute chancen auf hecht, zander und rapfen.. einfach den köder an der strömungskante plazieren.. ich angel sehr oft in der Ijssel, allerdings vom boot aus..

PS: Willkommen im Board!!


----------



## zanderdiggerse (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

danke für die schnelle antwort
ich denke mal es gibt in jeder buhne genügend fische oder habt ihr da stellen gefunden wo noch nichts bzw sehr viel weniger gefangen wird als an anderen stellen?


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

Klar.. in einigen buhnen ist fisch, in den anderen nicht.. aber ich würds einfach an einer versuchen..klappt es dort, dann morgen wieder hin.. wenn nicht, buhne wechseln.. 
und ne gufirute nicht vergessen.. 20 gramm köpfe und auf gehts.. is natürlich sehr hängerträgtig... also ruhig ein paar mehr einpacken..
die ijssel ist ein top zandergewässer.. vom boot aus sind 20-30 zander am tag kein problem.. vom ufer kann ich es dir nicht genau sagen.. unsere spitzenfänge lagen in die 50 pro tag...


----------



## zanderdiggerse (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

nicht schlecht ich freu mich schon richtig drauf vielleicht top ich da ja mein rekord zander von 93cm


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

grösse ist sehr schwach an der ijssel.. in der ijssel ist masse angesagt.. wird schwierig den zander zu toppen, aber man weiss ja nie.. und feeder nicht vergessen hervorragendes brassen gewässer!!


----------



## micha357 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Klar.. in einigen buhnen ist fisch, in den anderen nicht.. aber ich würds einfach an einer versuchen..klappt es dort, dann morgen wieder hin.. wenn nicht, buhne wechseln..
> und ne gufirute nicht vergessen.. 20 gramm köpfe und auf gehts.. is natürlich sehr hängerträgtig... also ruhig ein paar mehr einpacken..
> die ijssel ist ein top zandergewässer.. vom boot aus sind 20-30 zander am tag kein problem.. vom ufer kann ich es dir nicht genau sagen.. unsere spitzenfänge lagen in die 50 pro tag...


Oh Cool ein Bootsangler von der Ijssel!!
Ich habe auch vor ende Mai vom Boot aus zu fischen.
Kenne die Ijssel sehr gut aber nur vom Ufer aus.
Wie fischt ihr mit Anker oder ohne?
Habe leider kein E. Motor darum meine frage.

Gruß micha357


----------



## micha357 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*



zanderdiggerse schrieb:


> nicht schlecht ich freu mich schon richtig drauf vielleicht top ich da ja mein rekord zander von 93cm


Oh das kann ich toppen mein größter Ijssel Zanderr war 98cm.
Gruß micha357


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

wie willst du denn fischen? schleppen? vertikal? mit köfi oder gummi?
wir angeln vertikal mit gummi oder fireball.. ohne e-motor nicht möglich, da die verwirbelungen in den buhnen zu stark sind.. ich empfehle dir daher nen e-motor anzuschaffen..


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

meiner 89!! ;-)


----------



## micha357 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*



zanderzone schrieb:


> wie willst du denn fischen? schleppen? vertikal? mit köfi oder gummi?
> wir angeln vertikal mit gummi oder fireball.. ohne e-motor nicht möglich, da die verwirbelungen in den buhnen zu stark sind.. ich empfehle dir daher nen e-motor anzuschaffen..


Ja fireball und Gummifisch hatte ich vor aber wieso geht das nicht mit einen Anker? Klar fireball muß bewegung drin sein heist strecke machen. Aber mit Gummifisch ist das bestimmt spassig. 
Einen E. Motor kauf ich mir noch aber erst in 2 Monaten.
Eher schaff ich das nicht.
Gruß micha357


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

klar kannst du ganz normal schmeissen! aber vertikal hälst du den köder länger in der "heissen" zone.. bei ganz normalen jiggen fällt er ja sofort wieder zu boden..beim vertikal fischen hälst du ihn einige zeit und lässt ihn dann runter.. und damit du nicht die ganze zeit auf einem punkt den köder hebst musst du strecke machen.. eine bohne durchfischen und zur nächsten..


----------



## zanderdiggerse (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*



zanderzone schrieb:


> grösse ist sehr schwach an der ijssel.. in der ijssel ist masse angesagt.. wird schwierig den zander zu toppen, aber man weiss ja nie.. und feeder nicht vergessen hervorragendes brassen gewässer!!


naja brassen ich weiß nicht die gibts überall davon muss ich nicht unbedingt ein von haben


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

aber richtige klodeckel, die in der strömung abgehen wir ne rakete..
und nimm dir kleine wobbler und ganz kleine gummifische mit.. sehr viele rapfen da.. schocken auch..


----------



## micha357 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*



zanderzone schrieb:


> klar kannst du ganz normal schmeissen! aber vertikal hälst du den köder länger in der "heissen" zone.. bei ganz normalen jiggen fällt er ja sofort wieder zu boden..beim vertikal fischen hälst du ihn einige zeit und lässt ihn dann runter.. und damit du nicht die ganze zeit auf einem punkt den köder hebst musst du strecke machen.. eine bohne durchfischen und zur nächsten..


Ist schon klar!
Ich meine es so den Anker so zu plazieren das ich immer gegen die Ströhmung fische. Ist für mich nichts anderes als vom Ufer aus. Halt vom Ufer weg die Kante runter. Und ich denke das geht mit Gummi bestimmt am besten. Sollte das alles fehlschlagen kann ich immer noch mein Boot anlegen und dann vom Ufer aus. Aber das habe ich erstmal nicht vor. Wie sieht es denn aus beim schleppen mit Wobbler habt ihr da auch erfahrungen?
Gruß micha357


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

geht bestimmt.. aber vertikall mit e-motor is das beste.. du kannst dif. besser in den buhnen vom boot aus jiggen als vom ufer!! unbestritten..
haben noch nie geschleppt.. ausnahmslos vertikal!


----------



## micha357 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*



zanderzone schrieb:


> geht bestimmt.. aber vertikall mit e-motor is das beste.. du kannst dif. besser in den buhnen vom boot aus jiggen als vom ufer!! unbestritten..
> haben noch nie geschleppt.. ausnahmslos vertikal!


Hi
Immer und zu jeder Jahreszeit? (vertikall)
Ist manchmal mehr bewegung nicht besser?

#h


----------



## zanderdiggerse (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

ijssel hat verlängerte schonzeit also wird das nichts mit raubfisch angeln anfang juni?
wo könnte ich denn stattdessen hin wo man mit blinker, köfi , ect. angeln darf?
grachten sind auch ok hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas nennen wo man gut angeln kann


----------



## zanderzone (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

verlängerte schonzeit?? wer hat dir das denn erzählt.. Am letzten Samstag im Mai darfste wieder!!

@micha: es gibt ja unterschiedliche vertikalköder.. nicht nur die no aktion shads.. vertikal geht immer und is eigentlich unschlagbar!!


----------



## micha357 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*



zanderzone schrieb:


> verlängerte schonzeit?? wer hat dir das denn erzählt.. Am letzten Samstag im Mai darfste wieder!!
> 
> @micha: es gibt ja unterschiedliche vertikalköder.. nicht nur die no aktion shads.. vertikal geht immer und is eigentlich unschlagbar!![/QUOTE
> Was für Köder nimmst du denn dann? Und mit was für einen Bleikopf?


----------



## zanderzone (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

gibt es doch tausende.. Aktion shads halt.. profiblinker, mans, spro, kopyto etc.. kannst alles nehmen am besten, sind die köder mit breitem rücken.. sehr gut im sommer auch der octotail von rozemeijer.. aber mit den no action shads geht es auch sehr gut.. müssen dann ein bissel aktiver geführt werden.. rundköpfe zwischen 16-20 gramm..


----------



## zanderdiggerse (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

In der Zeit vom *1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai ** ist es verboten mit folgenden Ködern zu angeln:


Wurm oder Wurmimitationen,
Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe),
Schlachterzeugnissen,
Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, kleiner als 2,5 cm,
totem Köderfisch
  * Es gilt eine jährlich genehmigte Ausnahme gültig ab dem letzten Samstag im Mai bis einschließlich zum 31. Mai. Diese Ausnahme gilt allerdings nicht für das Angeln im/am IJsselmeer. Für das IJsselmeer gilt ein verlängertes Verbot vom 16. März bis zum 1. Juli.


ist das etwa älter gibts schon was neues bzw ich seh grad ijsselmeer hat nix mit ijssel zutun oder?


----------



## zanderzone (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

Ja, Ijsselmeer! Wir reden hier aber von der Ijssel.. Hat mit dem Ijsselmeer nicht zu tun!!


----------



## Tim78 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

*Sorry aber verlängerte Schonzeiten gibt, es wie ich gerade leider festgestellt habe sogar für den Twente Kanal (Komisch vom Verzehr wird abgraten aber geschont ist der Fisch|uhoh*.Aber EGAL haupt Sache wieder vertikal vom Boot aus:vik: .Ach Zanderzone es lohnt echt auf dem Rückweg oder bei Platzwechsel mal ein wenig zu schlepen haben letztes Jahr auf der strecke Loch "G" bis zur slipe mehrere GUTE Hechte und Zander erwischt#6.
So nun die letzten tage absitzen und dann sehen wir uns wieder auf der Issel#h#h#h


----------



## zanderzone (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

Vllt. werden wir das mal versuchen!! Bis die Tage!


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*



Tim78 schrieb:


> *
> So nun die letzten tage absitzen und dann sehen wir uns wieder auf der Issel#h#h#h*


*

Tage absitzen........... Ihr habt das gut. Ich muss laminieren, schleifen Lackieren. Denke das dauert noch ca 4 Wochen.*


----------



## Tim78 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Tage absitzen........... Ihr habt das gut. Ich muss laminieren, schleifen Lackieren. Denke das dauert noch ca 4 Wochen.



Oh , da hängst aber mächtig drin wa?#t Bin ich froh das ich das hinter mir habe !!!!!!!!!!!
Letztes wochenende Probefahrt gemacht auf der Ems , noch eben mein Echo neu eingestellt war ja eingesendet (wegen sofware fehler)läuft wieder super.|bla:
Und jetzt,die tage gehen einfach nicht rum:c


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

Moin Tim78, jau das kannste sagen. Aber auf das ergebniss freue ich mich schon. Entlich genug Platz zum vertikalen, dorschen und Familie ausfahren. 

Und was total der Brüller ist, das fast ALLE die unbedingt helfen wollten zur Zeit nicht wissen wo ich wohne. Nur wenn die wieder was wollen dann schrillt das Telefon. Wenn ich anrufe heisst es nur: ne ich muss Bügeln oder Man, was haben die mir wieder Extra Schichten reingedrückt usw. Letzterer hatte aber dreimal die Woche um 13.00Uhr Feierabend (achne Feiermittag). Aber ich sage dir: ich kriege sie alle.

Und die Biere die ich für Zanderzone kalt gestellt habe, wurden in meinem Frust schon alleine getrunken.


----------



## Tim78 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

Könnte da auch mit nen paar dummen Kommentaren und schlechten Verbesserungsvorschlägen aushelfen|supergri .
Habe das Theater ja auch hinter mir ,#q
Aber beim Laminieren helfen ?????????? 
SOOOOVIEL Bier hast du nicht im Kühlfach .#d
Spaß bei Seite Wenn mal ne helfende Hand brauchst soweit ist Nordhorn nicht weg ,und ich kann dann wieder mit meinen Augen
Verbesserungen für mein Boot Klauen .:m


----------



## zanderzone (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ijssel angeln Hilfe benötigt*

Moin Jochen! Die Biere werden ja nicht schlecht! Ich komme die Tage vorbei! Versprochen!!!!


----------

